# The Clown from IT is head of 3M Canada?



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> View attachment 303580


times like this i wish i was good at photoshop


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> times like this i wish i was good at photoshop


like this?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Penny Wise???? This must be a joke.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> Penny Wise???? This must be a joke.


Penny Wise to lead 3M Canada as President


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Penny Wise to lead 3M Canada as President


They skipped over the part about her being an alien being who collects kids and stores them in the sewers. Slight oversight, no?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> like this?
> 
> View attachment 303594


I have a demand or three she could meet. Maybe she'd bring some friends.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

We are truly living in Bizzaro world.

Brb. Have to go puke.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

She looks like someone who has a lot of sticktoitiveness.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I take it she's Canadian and got here MBA at York.
Penny Wise (@pennyhwise) | Twitter


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Too new.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Too new.



Noddy fucking Holder.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lol. Most entertaining replies ever


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

butterknucket said:


>


Fuck that hurts. What a load of shit.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Too new.


Fuck that's good.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't get it-is this some kind of "in" reference from a movie? Or is she a well known screwup? Something else?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Doug B said:


> I don't get it-is this some kind of "in" reference from a movie? Or is she a well known screwup? Something else?


The name's the same. Her's and the clown's so sort of an "in" reference I gues.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


>


Just when I thought there was nothing worse than ABBA.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Just when I thought there was nothing worse than ABBA.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Doug B said:


> I don't get it-is this some kind of "in" reference from a movie? Or is she a well known screwup? Something else?


Pennywise is the name of the evil clown from the Stephen King novel It.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Are you sure about that?


not a big fan of the 3 witches on stage, too


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> Pennywise is the name of the evil clown from the Stephen King novel It.


Ah, ok-never read it.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

colchar said:


> Noddy fucking Holder.


I don't think anybody's put Dave Hill up in the 'haircut' thread, he deserves an honorary chair.

As far as the 'clown from IT' thing, any time I see or hear that phrase, I expect to hear 'have you tried turning it off, then back on again?'.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

jb welder said:


> I don't think anybody's put Dave Hill up in the 'haircut' thread, he deserves an honorary chair.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I don't think anybody's put Dave Hill up in the 'haircut' thread, he deserves an honorary chair.
> 
> As far as the 'clown from IT' thing, any time I see or hear that phrase, I expect to hear 'have you tried turning it off, then back on again?'.


Howard might have had and answer for this isolation.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> not a big fan of the 3 witches on stage, too


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Doug B said:


> I don't get it-is this some kind of "in" reference from a movie? Or is she a well known screwup? Something else?


ditto, thread title seems to indicate she had a career in IT, before she got the job at 3M

when is her birthday? maybe she predates the S King fiction


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

There's a story about Marianne Faithfull hospitalized with Covid-19 that quotes her friend Penny Arcade,


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wasn't James Bond's secretary named Penny?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Miss Moneypenny


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

bolero said:


> ditto, thread title seems to indicate she had a career in IT, before she got the job at 3M


IT should have been in quotes. 
Grammar lesson over.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bolero said:


> ditto, thread title seems to indicate she had a career in IT, before she got the job at 3M
> 
> when is her birthday? maybe she predates the S King fiction


IT; the name of a book, a TV series, a couple of movies and I do believe a comic book or two. All spelled IT. Pennywise is the name of the clown. Penny Wise is the pen name of a few people including the pen name of a columnist for the Vancouver Sun from 1945 to 1974. IT, the book, came out in 1986 so I believe she predates the book. Seems that in '86 she was at York University. Got her BA then her MBA there.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I thought it was this guy but that can’t be true he died Xmas eve in the 80’s


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not Clara either, she died in '65.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> Just when I thought there was nothing worse than ABBA.


Hey! You can't have SABBATH without ABBA.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 303780


Lol, horrible, horrible meme.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

bolero said:


> wasn't James Bond's secretary named Penny?


Yes, Moneypenny (as @laristotle already mentioned). But she was actually M's secretary, who Bond flirted with when he got called to 'the office'.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> IT; the name of a book, a TV series, a couple of movies and I do believe a comic book or two.


Also a very common acronym: 
'IT. Stands for "Information Technology," and is pronounced "I.T." It refers to anything related to computing technology, such as networking, hardware, software, the Internet, or the _people that work with these technologies_'


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Also a very common acronym:
> 'IT. Stands for "Information Technology," and is pronounced "I.T." It refers to anything related to computing technology, such as networking, hardware, software, the Internet, or the _people that work with these technologies_'


But, when you combine IT with Penny wise or Pennywise and 'clown'.....see title of thread and original post.....and you google it, you hit the movie/book etc.. You know, "Watch out for IT". I recall ads for that in 1990








Aside from that IT to me means Inhalation Therapy like this.








Info Tech? Ran into that in '82 in some of the computer courses I took. If a computer crashed you got the I.T. guy to look at it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


Don't forget It's car


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> But, when you combine IT with Penny wise or Pennywise and 'clown'.....see title of thread and original post....


Yah, I'm looking at the thread title and not seeing Penny wise or Pennywise. I've met a lot of 'clowns from IT' though. And at 3M I think you'd be more likely to run into the latter than the former, but whatever, I learned something. Stephen King had a book called 'It'. And a lot of others I've never heard of either.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Yah, I'm looking at the thread title and not seeing Penny wise or Pennywise. I've met a lot of 'clowns from IT' though. And at 3M I think you'd be more likely to run into the latter than the former, but whatever, I learned something. Stephen King had a book called 'It'. And a lot of others I've never heard of either.


Didn't know a lot of I.T. people but most of the ones I did were ok......some a bit geeky but some rode Harleys. I guess the job pays good now. As far as Stephen King goes, met Christine.








The girlss name is Leigh.


----------

